# the Better Business Bureau website



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I am listed at the Better Business Bureau website. I have not asked or been asked to be on this website. I have no hard feelings for the BBB , BUT I feel that they should at least ASK to post my info on the site. HOW CAN I GET REMOVED??
It is awful forewad of then to USE me without permission. I think any way.- I am not a member, I have given them NO information BUT I still have a rating... .
guide me out of there grasp


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

I too have dealt with the BBB

I am not currently listed but was at my request as a member.

If you are not a member and someone makes a complaint, they will list your business or name as a 'business of interest' or what ever they call it.

If you are a member they will work with you to resolve any complaints and clear your rating. 

If you are not a member, they will notify you about the complaint to resolve the issue. Their e-mails may appear to you as spam and so you do not respond to resolve the issue thus being listed.

You can call or e-mail them to resolve this issue but if you do nothing, your name will be removed eventually.

Once removed, if someone checks your business against their Db they will respond with a 'favorable or no unresolved complaints found'


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

well, My wife sent them an email back . So I guess I am stuck with them. I hate to spend$ to get off there site , especially if they would of asked I mught have joined


----------

